# PAC Aux-box or Aux-pod for Ipod



## zelik (Nov 24, 2004)

Has anyone inquired about this item before? I have searched high and low for more information about compatibility w/phaetons but no one seems to know.
Here's the website: 
http://www.pac-audio.com
It says VW "ALL MODELS" but I'm assuming they may have just overlooked the Phaeton as a "model" ? I'll give them a call tomorrow to see if I can get any answers.
I need an iPod in my Phaeton but I don't want to do FM modulation, wired or not. Currently I'm using a $99 wireless FM modulator and it's better than nothing but far from satisfactory--the s/n is just horrible and I have to turn the volume to 90% for decent volume.
I just installed the simple $35 aux-input on my sister's mini cooper and it sounds....glorious. Wish all cars have an easy auxiliary input add-on from the dealer!
I'll keep you all updated if I find anything
Victor
PS: I'm new to the forum but I guess I've been lurking for a bit. Quick intro: Decided I needed a larger car (not to mention an automatic) so I sold my MY01 M3 8 months ago when I read a Fortune (or was it Forbes) article about the incredible leases on the Phaeton V8s. Drove it, fell in love with it, and bought it. 3 days later, my brother bought one too. Love the car, hate the minor things (already posted in other forum posts). 
_Edit: Broken URL corrected. Michael_


_Modified by PanEuropean at 1:53 PM 1-27-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: PAC Aux-box or Aux-pod for Ipod (zelik)*

Hi Zelik:
Welcome to the forum! 
I can't give you any information specific to your question, but I can give you some links to existing threads that are closely related to your question - maybe you might find some useful information in these:
Premium Sound Radio
IPOD Integration in a Phaeton
CK-3100 Bluetooth
XM Radio
Good luck..........
Michael


----------



## quietcoolone (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: PAC Aux-box or Aux-pod for Ipod (zelik)*

PIE's new interface might work for you .. they claim it is the most advance ipod interface to date.


----------



## zelik (Nov 24, 2004)

Wow...I hope one of these work but it seems no one has any answers. 
Thanks guys!
I really appreciate this forum, it lets me connect with other phaeton owners. My brother and I are the only Phaeton owners we know (or see) in the area. Yes, we both bought one, within a week of each other. Ridiculous, but hey at least we got different colors!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (zelik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zelik* »_ My brother and I are the only Phaeton owners we know (or see) in the area. Yes, we both bought one, within a week of each other. 

This proves that there must be a genetic component associated with good taste and excellent judgment concerning vehicle purchases.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

It will not work. the phaeton has the same fiber optic system that is in the Audi A8. Ex Head of Blitzsafe thech support talking here.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*

Christian:
Welcome to our forum, and thanks for sharing your knowledge on this thread.
You are correct, the Phaeton uses a fiber optic cable to connect the CD reader, the infotainment control head, and the rear passenger control panel together. But, that in itself might not mean there is no possibility to provide an 'auxiliary' sound input to the system. All the rest of the connectors on the back of the radio (the infotainment system, or J523 module) conform to the DIN standard, meaning, the pinouts are similar to those on a Golf or Passat.
I will try to find some detailed pinout information and post it here.
Michael


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Christian:
Welcome to our forum, and thanks for sharing your knowledge on this thread.
You are correct, the Phaeton uses a fiber optic cable to connect the CD reader, the infotainment control head, and the rear passenger control panel together. But, that in itself might not mean there is no possibility to provide an 'auxiliary' sound input to the system. All the rest of the connectors on the back of the radio (the infotainment system, or J523 module) conform to the DIN standard, meaning, the pinouts are similar to those on a Golf or Passat.
I will try to find some detailed pinout information and post it here.
Michael

Michael,
I have already said in this forum that I believe I can produce an audio cable that will connect to the J523. 
But can you switch to the A/V aux input that is fed by J523?
The other question I had is once you have switched to the A/V aux input fed by J523, you can set the A/V input to just give audio output like you can on the Touareg's nav system? Or at least be able to switch over to the nav display so you don't get a blank screen while the car is in motion? Or does switching to that A/V aux input not allow you to then go back to other screens? 
You don't want to be blocked out from other screens just because you are listening to your iPod or XM radio.


----------



## relliott (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

How did hmorse, who installed the XM and Bluetooth do it? Does he have a blank screen? I would think the iPod and XM are alike for coming into the J523 module.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Christian:
Welcome to our forum, and thanks for sharing your knowledge on this thread.
You are correct, the Phaeton uses a fiber optic cable to connect the CD reader, the infotainment control head, and the rear passenger control panel together. But, that in itself might not mean there is no possibility to provide an 'auxiliary' sound input to the system. All the rest of the connectors on the back of the radio (the infotainment system, or J523 module) conform to the DIN standard, meaning, the pinouts are similar to those on a Golf or Passat.
I will try to find some detailed pinout information and post it here.
Michael

Michael,
I have not looked at the phaeton radio system yet but I look forward to helping with a solution. I was not implying that it could not be done just that anything made for the other volkswagens will not work on the phaeton without some modification.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*

Complete wiring diagrams for the basic (8 channel, 10 speaker) and premium (12 channel, 12 speaker) Phaeton sound systems can be found attached to posts on the first page of this thread: Cell Phone Update.
Hopefully these diagrams will provide information needed for those who want to pursue hooking up auxiliary sound inputs to their Phaeton.
Michael


----------



## agnos (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (relliott)*

Relliott, I think hmorse didn't integrate XM and Bluetooth with the "infotainment" unit - if you look at the pictures of the install, he has separate displays for the XM (overhead console by the sun roof controls) and it looks like he attached the Bluetooth display to the right of the infotainment unit.


----------



## relliott (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (agnos)*

Sorry if I wasn't clear. I was asking the question based on this question:
Michael,
I have already said in this forum that I believe I can produce an audio cable that will connect to the J523. 
But can you switch to the A/V aux input that is fed by J523?
The other question I had is once you have switched to the A/V aux input fed by J523, you can set the A/V input to just give audio output like you can on the Touareg's nav system? Or at least be able to switch over to the nav display so you don't get a blank screen while the car is in motion? Or does switching to that A/V aux input not allow you to then go back to other screens? 
You don't want to be blocked out from other screens just because you are listening to your iPod or XM radio.
It seemed to me that if you could get an XM radio to play through the sound system, you should also be able to get an iPod to play through the sound system. That was my point.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (relliott)*

Rick:
I comprehend your questions - they are good ones - but I regret I just don't have the answers to them.
There are at least three different part numbers out there for the J523 module (the front information and control head, or 'radio') - 2004 North American, 2005 North American (with phone support), and certainly one different part number for the European vehicle.
Most likely, they all have the same pinouts on the T32c connector. It is even possible that they all have the same capabilities inside (e.g. for handling phone calls, aux inputs, etc.). But, the big questions - the ones you are asking, that remain unanswered at this point - are how to call up these functions, how to be able to use them, once you supply the inputs to the J523. This, I don't know.
Another issue that needs to be considered is that VW may have intended that the AV inputs on connector J523 be supplied by the TV tuner module that is available as an option on the European Phaeton.
I wish I could help, but this is something that others will need to do the research on. What I will try to do is supply as much supporting information as I can, when I see posts made in this thread or the other similar threads.
Michael


----------



## versatec95 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Has anyone out there yet accomplished *direct* auxiliary audio input to the Phaeton head unit (regardless of the input device; iPod, XM or Sirius satellite radio, etc.)..
- without using an FM Transmitter installed on the input device (easy, but s/n ratio is marginal) as discussed in this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1790954
- without using an FM Modulator installed inline with the vehicle's radio antenna (though it's a 'cheat', this approach appears is the only feasible option at present), as discussed in this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1713260
VW appears quite uninterested in enabling direct auxiliary audio input, at least from the engineering support standpoint anyway, because of warranty covereage concerns.
All I really want is a simple audio input jack, that's well installed aesthetically, from which the head unit will recognize and accept signal, regardless as to whether it's sourced from an iPod, satellite radio receiver, cassette player, turntable, etc.. 
Thanks!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (versatec95)*

James:
All VW products - from Lupo to Phaeton - have the very same connectors on the back of the radios (or, in the case of the Phaeton, the Front Information Display and Control Unit). These connectors follow a DIN (German Industrial Norm) convention for their size and pin placement.
For this reason, it is fairly easy to hook up an auxiliary audio input, using an aftermarket device that plugs into the back of the radio. In most cases, what happens is that the aux input is fed into the spot normally reserved for the CD input.
One of the experts on the Touareg forum, Jim (who posts as Spockcat) sells these connectors and has come up with a number of aftermarket solutions for aux audio and aux video inputs for the Touareg. The Touareg display unit (radio) is different from the one in the Phaeton, but again, the connectors and pinouts are the same. My suggestion is that you contact Jim and see if he can provide what you need. I'll send him an IM and ask him to have a look at this thread.
Michael


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (versatec95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *versatec95* »_Has anyone out there yet accomplished *direct* auxiliary audio input to the Phaeton head unit (regardless of the input device; iPod, XM or Sirius satellite radio, etc.)..
- without using an FM Transmitter installed on the input device (easy, but s/n ratio is marginal) as discussed in this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1790954
- without using an FM Modulator installed inline with the vehicle's radio antenna (though it's a 'cheat', this approach appears is the only feasible option at present), as discussed in this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1713260
VW appears quite uninterested in enabling direct auxiliary audio input, at least from the engineering support standpoint anyway, because of warranty coverage concerns.
All I really want is a simple audio input jack, that's well installed aesthetically, from which the head unit will recognize and accept signal, regardless as to whether it's sourced from an iPod, satellite radio receiver, cassette player, turntable, etc.. 
Thanks!

There is nothing available for the North American Phaetons that I know of. If someone could figure out how to activate the plug shown in the above photo, then you should be able to have audio or audio/video input. But so far, no one has figured out how to activate this plug.

_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
One of the experts on the Touareg forum, Jim (who posts as Spockcat) sells these connectors and has come up with a number of aftermarket solutions for aux audio and aux video inputs for the Touareg. The Touareg display unit (radio) is different from the one in the Phaeton, but again, the connectors and pinouts are the same. My suggestion is that you contact Jim and see if he can provide what you need. I'll send him an IM and ask him to have a look at this thread.
Michael

Actually, the connectors and pinouts in the Touareg are different than the Phaeton. I have connectors that will work in the connector in the above photo but without the ability to activate this connector, there is no way to use them.


----------



## versatec95 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
There is nothing available for the North American Phaetons that I know of. If someone could figure out how to activate the plug shown in the above photo, then you should be able to have audio or audio/video input. But so far, no one has figured out how to activate this plug.
Actually, the connectors and pinouts in the Touareg are different than the Phaeton. I have connectors that will work in the connector in the above photo but without the ability to activate this connector, there is no way to use them.

Michael and Jim, thank you for your responses. This appears to be an issue of insufficient data. 
Who at VW could be inquired to get the answers, regarding how the J523 connector may be activated/utilized? Does VWoA have any engineers who can address this question, or do I have to fly to Wolfsburg?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (versatec95)*

Attached below is some additional information about wiring pinouts on the Phaeton - for both the 8 and 12 channel radios.
There are three different connectors (or, groups of connectors) that are involved. Just to prevent massive confusion, I think we should take a moment and make sure we are all in agreement about what is what.
*1)* DIN connectors on rear bottom corner of radio.
There are about 3 or 4 connectors together in one lower corner on the back of the J523, these all follow the DIN standard. These connectors can be easily identified by the presence of a fuse near them.
*2)* 32 Pin connector on rear middle of radio
This appears to be a Phaeton specific connector - it is illustrated further up in this thread.
*3)* Connectors on Amplifier / Control Module J525 at rear of vehicle
This is yet a third set of connectors, the attached document provides a description of the pinouts on these. Note that the pinouts are different depending on whether an 8 or 12 channel amplifier is installed.
Hope this helps
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 2:21 AM 5-1-2005_


----------



## versatec95 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Okay.. I've reviewed the various historical threads regarding this sort of inquiry and integrated some of your responses (and those of spockcat's) in an attempt to establish a combined precedence of relevant knowledge, and to 'test my understanding' of that knowledge..
(Note: my Phaeton is equipped with the 12 channel radio, as represented by diagram 35 of ‘12ChannelPhaetonRadio.pdf’.)
There are 4(?) connectors on the back of the radio (also called the "Front Information Display Control Head Module - J523"). One is the optical databus from the Navigation CD reader, The Phaeton uses a fiber optic cable to connect the Navigation CD reader, the infotainment control head-unit, and the rear passenger control panel together. Another is a little 4-wire connector that handles illumination of the controls. The connectors that are of primary interest, for a project such as an auxiliary sound input, include: the DIN connectors (item 1 below), which are common to most VW vehicles –and- the T32c connector (item 2 below); both apparently are not in use(?). Pictures of the multi-pin DIN ‘radio’ connector and the T32c connector are shown in files Radio_Connector.jpg and Infotainment_t32c_connector.jpg, respectively, as posted in other threads. The Standing Unanswered Questions are.. which connector(s) to choose? And is it ‘live’? And how to activate/convince/trick the radio into believing my auxiliary signal is legitimate and may be used as input? _Wouldn’t accessing the audio CD player connector be easier?_
*1)* DIN connectors on rear bottom corner of radio (J523).
There are about 3 or 4 connectors together in one lower corner on the back of the J523; these all follow the DIN standard. These connectors can be easily identified by the presence of a fuse near them. The multi pin ‘radio’ connector (as shown in photo Radio_Connector.jpg) appears to be identical in every respect with the connector that is present on other VW radios. There is a German Industrial Standard (DIN) that governs the size of the connectors and the pinouts on the ‘radio’ connector. This is to facilitate installation of aftermarket radios. <Are the pinout descriptions of this connector available?>
*2)* T32c Pin connector on rear middle of radio (J523)
This appears to be a Phaeton specific connector – (shown in drawing Infotainment_t32c_connector.jpg). On the Touareg radio, there is a similar plug to this one, with which one can also select just audio (_how exactly, I don’t know_) to play from this audio/video input. This is one of the ways to put audio into the Touareg's radio. Is it possible to turn on only the audio portion of this Phaeton radio's T32c connector? This would allow for XM or iPod input. How can we get the answer? <Are the pinout descriptions of this connector available?>
*3)* Connectors on Amplifier / Control Module J525 at *rear* of vehicle
This is yet a third set of connectors, (described in document Phaetonamplifierpinouts.pdf) provides a description of the pinouts on these. Note that the pinouts are different depending on whether an 8 or 12 channel amplifier is installed. Not sure if/how the J525 could be used for aux input.
*4)* The audio CD changer connector(s) (which is analog of course, not optical?) <Are the pinout descriptions of this connector available?>
I imagine one could tap on to the CD changer audio output line to the J523 with a jack switchable in parallel, so that the overall system would believe the signal was coming from the changer (with a disc running), when in reality it is being fed by in an iPod, satellite receiver, etc. When I want to actually play from the changer, just switch over from the jack. How to make such a setup look ‘pretty’, and perform reliably, though. 
*In any case, regarding items 1 though 3, the Phaeton does not provide a menu choice (soft or hard keyed) to choose an auxiliary input. It is possible that the radio unit (J523) is capable of accepting an aux input, but without a way of selecting it, how would one listen to it? Also, we don’t know if any of the (apparently unused) connectors 1 & 2 above are even connected (hot) inside the head-unit. This discussion has been covered in depth here: *http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1790954 Ostensibly, some sort of firmware adjustment would be necessary to enable a menu choice.
So where do I go to get answers and explanations for these unknown variables.. who to talk to? 
Thanks!


----------



## FalconerHK (May 18, 2004)

*Re: PAC Aux-box or Aux-pod for Ipod (zelik)*

I'm also on a quest to get an iPod hooked up to the radio by means other than an FM modulator. Dension offers an ICE-link that connects using the CD changer cable (deactivating the changer) and is rumored to display sony information on the infotainment unit. The techs seem to think it will work, but I need to send them a photo/drawing of the connector type on the CD changer.
Michael, do you have this handy? If not, tell me how to yank the changer out of the glove box so I can snap a photo.
The link to the unit in question is http://www.densionusa.com.
Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## rmg2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: PAC Aux-box or Aux-pod for Ipod (FalconerHK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FalconerHK* »_I'm also on a quest to get an iPod hooked up to the radio by means other than an FM modulator. Dension offers an ICE-link that connects using the CD changer cable (deactivating the changer) and is rumored to display sony information on the infotainment unit. The techs seem to think it will work, but I need to send them a photo/drawing of the connector type on the CD changer.
Michael, do you have this handy? If not, tell me how to yank the changer out of the glove box so I can snap a photo.
The link to the unit in question is http://www.densionusa.com.
Thanks in advance for your help!

Just a little FYI. 
Michael is currently out of country and therefore you may not have as fast an answer as usual to your question.


----------



## versatec95 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: PAC Aux-box or Aux-pod for Ipod (FalconerHK)*

Are you working with Dension directly? That would be great..
There are several other companies which offer similar solutions (specified for most any vehicle, *except* the Phaeton), these companies include:
Blitzsafe - http://www.blitzsafe.com
Pacific Accessory Corporation (PAC) - http://www.pac-audio.com
Metra Electronics - http://www.metraonline.com
Precision Interface Electronics (PIE) - http://www.pie.net
I guess since we represent a relatively small group of cars, none of them have taken on the project of developing a Phaeton specific interface yet.


----------



## FalconerHK (May 18, 2004)

*Re: PAC Aux-box or Aux-pod for Ipod (rmg2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rmg2* »_
Just a little FYI. 
Michael is currently out of country and therefore you may not have as fast an answer as usual to your question.










Cool - thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## FalconerHK (May 18, 2004)

*Re: PAC Aux-box or Aux-pod for Ipod (versatec95)*

The tech there was quite helpful - apparently based on some research he did the Phaeton is compatible with their "VW trunk" kit for iPod. This involves pulling the plug from the back of the CD changer and attaching their adapter.
I'm going to order one as soon as I hear how to remove the changer...
I'll keep you posted.


----------



## agnos (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: PAC Aux-box or Aux-pod for Ipod (FalconerHK)*

Another device that shows promise is Alpine's "Vehicle-hub." It is a device that hooks up to a vehicle's existing monitor and is a control unit for other Alpine devices, including their iPod connector, XM radio, and navigation system. Unfortunately, Alpine does not make the connector necessary to hook up the v-hub to the monitor, it leaves it up to third parties to create the interface. Moreover, due to the comparably small number of phaetons on the road, it seems unlikely that a v-hub to phaeton interface would be high on any developer's list. I guess if anyone knows a company that might be interested in developing such an interface, it would be great for phaeton owners who are interested in upgrading the nav system or adding audio/video options.
I have already installed a hard-wired FM modulator for an XM radio and my ipod; the XM modulator is pretty strong, so although the signal is very clear, if the XM receiver is on, it kills reception on all other FM frequencies; the modulator that I have for my ipod is acceptable.
Here's a link to the Alpine brochure (it's a pdf file, and quite large at that - might take a while to load and viewing is a bit of a chore).
http://www.alpine-usa.com/imag...h.pdf


----------



## Drew Chocholek (May 3, 2005)

*I-pod Ice Link for the phaeton*

Today I attempted to install the ice link. Which I purchased at Best Buy for $200. After reviewing the instructions that told me to remove the information center I realized the connector included did not fit the back of the radio. I then called the Dension co. for their advice, even though the box clearly says it works for the phaeton they said they have to send a additional connector that only requires the removal of the cd changer, so I will put my info center back and keep everyone updated to the success or failure of this product once I receive the new connector. Supposedly the ice link dissables the cd, but allows you to use the steering wheel controls to change songs and playlists on the I-pod. They also may have a aux. input that plugs into the same harness.


----------



## versatec95 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: I-pod Ice Link for the phaeton (Drew Chocholek)*

Thanks for the update; please let us know how it works out!
There are other folks who were (as of a couple of days ago) attempting integration of the dension ice link as discussed on this thread..
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1699924


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: PAC Aux-box or Aux-pod for Ipod (FalconerHK)*

I'll try to get as much information as I can when I am in Dresden towards the end of May. I won't be able to get any information before then - I am travelling and have very limited internet access.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: I-pod Ice Link for the phaeton (Drew Chocholek)*

Hi Drew:
Welcome to the forum, and thanks very much for posting your experience with the Denison iPod Ice>Link. Just to keep all the information about integration of Apple iPods and Phaeton sound systems together, I'm going to merge this thread into the existing thread about iPod integration.
BTW, for those of you who don't know what a Denison iPod Ice>Link is, here is a link to the manufacturer website: Denison iPod Ice>Link.
Michael


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: I-pod Ice Link for the phaeton (PanEuropean)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If the icelink can work all the other interfaces can work also. Anyone have a picture of the back of the CD player in the glove box?


----------



## GottDubb (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: I-pod Ice Link for the phaeton (Enfig Motorsport)*

Here's to the greatest success. Electronics upgrades are the way to go, otherwise would not think of doing anything to this beautiful big VW.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: I-pod Ice Link for the phaeton (Enfig Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Enfig Motorsport* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If the icelink can work all the other interfaces can work also. Anyone have a picture of the back of the CD player in the glove box?

Hi Christian:
Welcome to the Phaeton forum. I don't have a photo of that handy, but I will try to get a picture later this month and post it.
I am by no means an expert on this whole entertainment - audio - external input function, but I will hazard a guess here: Personally, I think the answer to listening to an auxiliary audio source (iPod, MP3 player, CB radio, whatever) will be found in the standard DIN connectors in the bottom corner of the infotainment unit. In other words, inserting some kind of device in there that will supply the aux input into pins normally used by the CD player. I think we are all chasing red herrings by looking at that big green connector (the 32 pin connector). There is a wealth of information published on the DIN pinouts and DIN standards for signal supply. I am sure that when aftermarket manufacturers develop devices, they don't develop them for the unique 32 pin connector on the Phaeton, they develop them for the DIN standard connectors. But - that's just my guess.
Michael


----------



## Drew Chocholek (May 3, 2005)

*Re: I-pod Ice Link for the phaeton (Drew Chocholek)*

THE IPOD ICE LINK WORKS!!! The new glove box cable arrived today and with little trouble was installed in one hour. I could probably do another car in 15 min. The most difficult thing was figuring out how to remove the changer. I took photos to post later. After all it’s past midnight. With power disconnected, the nav must first be removed with a universal radio removal tool found at pepboys or any auto parts store. I personal used 4 small jewelers screwdrivers. I removed the small plastic covers on both sides of the nav, then inserted and bent the holding tabs in, then pulled each side till it gave way. Then I unplugged the fiber optic, antenna, and power plug. I also discovered an extra plug that is not currently being used (hopefully GPS DVD upgrade or blue tooth). I removed the metal nav sleeve and small cd changer bezel screws, then slightly popped the cd face loose enough to insert one screwdriver on the right side. (Be careful of how hard you pull on the face, it feels fragile) The left side is easy, you can leave the screw in and push in the exposed tab with your finger. Then from under the plastic sleeve push the player out using your other fingers in the slots. Now swap changer cable for Icelink cable. I then replaced the nav unit. During removal I notice the dealer or factory had a rather sharp bend in the fiber optics. This is from it getting caught in one of the under slots. But it seems to function like the rest of them. So be careful while pushing in.
I used a new 6 gig mini Ipod and can change play lists with the cd 1-6 buttons and change songs with the track <> or the steering wheel controls. I also learned I can swap back and forth from VW changer to Ipod with ease as long as you disable the locking tabs on the cd changer. But who would want to do that. The Ipod sound is great on my 12 ch stereo now that I got rid of the fm transmitter. I also see no need to mount the ipod outside the glove box being the ice link completely takes over all the controls. The only reason for removal is to load new songs. I did find that sometimes when I rapidly jump several tracks ahead the ice link would slowly go through your entire play list to search the track; this could take some painful time. If anyone is going to do this don’t bother with best buy go right to Denison and be sure to request the correct cable not the one they think will work. 








*extra cable* 

*changer side tab *

*cd side *

*sleeve removed *

*link *

*glove box *

*ipod seat* 

*Boot screen *

_URL formatting edited so photos appear, photos resized and rehosted, text unchanged. Michael_


_Modified by PanEuropean at 10:10 AM 5-12-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: I-pod Ice Link for the phaeton (Drew Chocholek)*

Congratulations Drew! Great info. We all look forward to seeing what the photos are. If you post a photo of the 'mystery connector' that you refer to, I will ask the folks in Dresden what it is for when I am there in about 10 days.
Michael


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: I-pod Ice Link for the phaeton (PanEuropean)*

The plug should be a plug with the same connection on both sides right?


----------



## versatec95 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: I-pod Ice Link for the phaeton (Drew Chocholek)*

Hi Drew and congratulations on getting rid of the FM transmitter. To make sure I order the correct ice-link cable, what is the Dension part number of the one you just received?
Thank you!


----------



## Drew Chocholek (May 3, 2005)

*Re: I-pod Ice Link for the phaeton (Enfig Motorsport)*

The plug is different on both sides, the one the aftermarket industry is familer with is behind the cd changer.


----------



## Drew Chocholek (May 3, 2005)

*Re: I-pod Ice Link for the phaeton (versatec95)*

The part # of the ice link is (Ice Link Plus I20- VW -changer harness) the one you see at the store has I20-vw-R. The R stands for radio which is not used. Because the box packaging was incorrect Dension sent me the cable for no extra charge after, a small argument. They also sent an extension cable that I will not use. 
The packing slip shows the # CJA446H for the VW trunk cable that was sent for the fix.
See my original post for some of the pics.


_Modified by Drew Chocholek at 12:22 AM 5-12-2005_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: I-pod Ice Link for the phaeton (Drew Chocholek)*

Do you have a picture of it you can E-mail me?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: I-pod Ice Link for the phaeton (Enfig Motorsport)*

Better still, a picture to post here on the forum, so we all have access to this interesting information.


----------



## Docroger (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: I-pod Ice Link for the phaeton (PanEuropean)*

Great news and congratulations on your success!! Ipod integration has been one of the holy grails of the Phaeton Infotainment system. The fact that there's steering wheel/head unit control is even more exciting!!!!
The disassembly/assembly seemed a little daunting by your description. I've installed DIN car stereos in older cars before, but I'd be curious if there are any professional car stereo installers lurking in the Boston area that might be interested in installing the Denison unit in my Phaeton!


----------



## Drew Chocholek (May 3, 2005)

*Re: I-pod Ice Link for the phaeton (Docroger)*

Before you hire someone you really should give it a try first, it’s a lot easier than it sounds. In the worst-case scenario go to any car stereo shop and tell them to only remove the cd changer for you. They can’t charge more than $ 20 to $ 50 for that. The rest you can definitely do yourself.
By the way if anyone is wondering if I miss the quality of my cd player,
The answer is. It’s almost impossible to tell the difference. I was thinking that it would also be very easy to reinstall the cd with a hole in the harness to loop an extra cable for quick change back and forth. But I would have to give up that extra space that I have already grown comfortable with.
One more thing I learned is when I plugged my employees 1.5 year old Ipod in, the ice link did not recognize it. It may need new apple firmware.
See original post for some of the pics.


_Modified by Drew Chocholek at 12:12 AM 5-12-2005_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: I-pod Ice Link for the phaeton (Drew Chocholek)*

It looks like you just got a Dension - i20 VW T iceLink.
Its the trunk connector for VW.
What you call extra cable I assume you mean a cable coming from the car that was not used.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: I-pod Ice Link for the phaeton (Enfig Motorsport)*

*Arcihval Note:* Related post - iPod integration into the Phaeton
Michael


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: I-pod Ice Link for the phaeton (PanEuropean)*

I think this will work.
Anyone in the NJ area that wants to connect an audio inputto their car including an icelking pleasel et me know.
http://enfigpics.com/shopsite_....html


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: I-pod Ice Link for the phaeton (Enfig Motorsport)*

Here are some photos of the back of the J523 Front Information Display and Control Head on the Phaeton. This is the device with the big screen, just above the front seat ashtrays. The photos show the connectors on this device, and also the presence of a sticker that explains the pinouts on the different connectors.
Note that all the connectors that have anything to do with audio functions (including telephone) are DIN standard, exactly the same as Golf, Jetta, or Passat connectors.
Michael
*Back of J523, showing connectors*








*Pinout Identification sticker on back of J523*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: I-pod Ice Link for the phaeton (PanEuropean)*

Looks like noone has actually ever looked at the radio before. it seems like the CD changer is non fiber optic at all. The interfaces are the same as regular volkswagens.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: I-pod Ice Link for the phaeton (Enfig Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Enfig Motorsport* »_Looks like no-one has actually ever looked at the radio before. it seems like the CD changer is non fiber optic at all. The interfaces are the same as regular Volkswagens.

That is what I have been trying to say all along. The only thing that is fiber optic is the connection between the NAVIGATION CD - the one that holds the maps - and the display screen.
All the rest of the technology associated with the audio connectors (audio = anything you listen to, could be radio, audio CD, telephone, whatever) is plain old DIN standard, which is extra-ordinarily well documented, worldwide. This means that there should be off-the-rack solutions available for connecting any kind of audio device to a Phaeton. If it will work in a Golf, Jetta, or Passat, it should work in a Phaeton.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: I-pod Ice Link for the phaeton (PanEuropean)*

I received an IM from GripperDon today, as follows:
*Could you assist me in locating the right manual to buy. I look at Bentley publishing and don't know what to select.
Specifically I an trying to learn how to do a center dash removal, specifically the radio / information / NAV system AND the Glove box mounted CD CHANGER. I am installing a X3 (from PIE) auxiliary input aftermarket unit and need access to those locations to connect a new harness. I hoped to fine a file on the forum that would tell me but can't find it.
Thank You for your time. 
Don *
Since this is a pretty good question, and might be of interest to others, I will post the reply here, rather than reply by IM.
Concerning what manual to buy, that is a 'delicate' question. Volkswagen does publish a Phaeton Service Manual through its North American publication subsidiary, Bentley Publishers. But, that manual - which is available either in CD format or on-line subscription format - is not the greatest document in the world, as has been discussed before at this thread: How to Purchase a Phaeton Service Manual.
It's not that Bentley publishes poor documents - the paper manual they publish for the Golf and Jetta IV is a superb guidebook. The reason for the 'poor quality' of the Phaeton manual is that it is only published to meet the American regulations that require all information related to emission control system maintenance be available to the public. For this reason, about 70% of the contents addresses detailed dis-assembly and assembly of the V8 and W12 engine and transmission - and about 0.1% addresses the type of things that Phaeton owners would be interested in.
I have the CD, and will occasionally print a single illustration from it here, because that meets the 'fair use' copyright criteria, and is not copyright infringement. But, I can't reproduce large sections of the manual.
Don, to remove the J523 (illustrated above), here are the steps to follow, which are taken from the thread that describes Retrofitting Keyless Start to North American Phaetons.
*1)* Park the car in such a way that you can easily open both front doors fully. Set the parking brake (foot-brake) firmly, and move the transmission selector lever to the S (sport, or rear-most) position. Turn the ignition off, so as not to drain the battery. If you must work on the car with the ignition on (NOT recommended, as you will generate lots and lots of fault codes), hook up a charger to the vehicle power supply battery (comfort battery) on the left side of the trunk before you begin work.
Get a bath-towel and put it on the passenger seat. You will need this later to protect the wood finish ahead of and around the shift lever assembly.
*2)* Pop both ashtrays open, and remove the wood trim from the front by sliding the trim pieces towards the outboard side of the car. Push the ashtrays back into the closed position.
*Ashtrays with front wood trim strips removed.*








*3)* Remove the wood trim surround from the Front Information Display Control Head Control Module J523 (the radio), using the Mercedes tool or dental pick. Be very careful to avoid having the radio trim surround fall and damage the wood trim on the center console. You might want to put a towel down over the center console, between the shift lever and the ashtrays, before you remove the radio trim surround. Once you have that trim panel off, set it aside in a safe place, the clear finish on it chips easily.
*Just put the dental pick underneath the wood trim panel and pull out. The trim panel is very strong. Repeat this process on both sides, top and bottom. *








*It is held in place by 4 press-fit pins, two on either side.*








*Before you begin to remove the shift lever trim, the radio area should look like this. If you try to remove the shift lever trim with the radio or ashtray trim still in place, you will wind up damaging the horizontal wood trim on the center console.*
_ Note: These pictures were not taken in sequence, for this reason, you see power applied to the radio in the picture below. It is critical that you disconnect the batteries as described in step 4 before you get this far, otherwise, you will be in a heap of trouble so far as fault code generation is concerned._








*4)* Now that the trim panels are off, you will see 4 Torx screws surrounding the screen of the J523 - there are two on either side of the screen. There is a fifth screw, to find it, you have to remove the thermostat that is located between the ashtrays. To do this, grasp the bottom middle part of the black plastic square that holds the thermostat with a pair of needle-nose pliers, and gently pull it out. It is a friction fit. Obviously, don't grasp the thermostat itself (the green thing) or you will bust it.








You can now see the fifth screw, about three inches back inside the little tunnel that the thermostat fits in. Disconnect the thermostat at the connector, remove this fifth screw, then slide the complete ashtray assembly (both ashtrays, and the carrier they fit in) out. Finally, remove the two screws on either side of the J523, and now you can take the J523 itself out.
Pay very close attention to how the various cable bundles are routed before you start unplugging any of them. There are a lot of cables back there, and not very much space. I suggest you have a digital camera handy, so you can take pictures of the back of the J523, with cables attached, before you start loosening or disconnecting anything.
You will have to loosen quite a few cable bundles before you can actually unplug the connectors. Pay close attention to how these cable bundles are attached (again, use your camera) as you are loosening them, otherwise, you might have troubles getting everything to fit. If you fail to fasten all the cable bundles back up properly, you will probably have squeaks and rattles in the future.
*5)* *THIS IS IMPORTANT* - I learned it at the "School of Hard Knocks", the world's best educational facility: Once you have all the connectors loose at the back of the J523, call a helper, and have the helper sit in the passenger seat. When you remove the J523, which has all sorts of sharp, pressed metal edges on it, give it to the passenger. Do not attempt to maneuver it out the driver door by yourself, you will scuff up the steering wheel. Once you have given it to your helper, exit the car, go around to the passenger side, and take the unit from your helper, removing it via the passenger door.
There is no space to put the J523 on the floor if you are working alone, and you will rip the leather on the passenger seat (this is guaranteed in writing) if you put it down on the passenger seat. FYI, that gizmo is fairly heavy.
Hope this helps,
Michael


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

That helps a lot, thanks indeed. Now I can have a chance of not messing things up. Any comments about removing the CD changer from the Glove Box? I really appreciate your help. That was a huge effort response and I thank you for all your time spent. Don


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Removing the (audio) CD Changer is a 30 second job. You will need a special tool, which is a VW 3316 set of radio removal keys. There are two keys in a set. You have two choices - either call your VW dealer parts department, and ask them to order this set of keys for you, or just drop by your VW dealer, go to the parts counter, and ask the parts department employee to remove (slide out) the CD changer for you. Usually the parts staff have a big ring of keys, with all the different VW radio removal keys on the ring.
Once the CD changer is out, I guess you will need the pinout informaton - so, here is is: 
*Audio CD Changer Pinout Information*
1 - Data in (data input)
2 - Data clock
3 - Terminal 31, ground
4 - Data out
5 - not in use
6 - Terminal 30, Front Information Display Control Head Control Module J523 
7 - CD audio, right
8 - Actuation circuit for CD changer
9 - CD audio, ground
10 - CD audio, left
11 - not in use
12 - Terminal 58d, illumination
*Diagram for the Pinouts*
The pin numbers are usually stamped on the connector, but you may need a magnifying glass to read them.








*Radio Removal Keys for Phaeton CD Changer*
These also work with similar changers in other VW's, such as the New Beetle or the Bentley Continental GT.








Have fun, take pictures, and write up a post telling us what you have done once you get the job complete.
Michael


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Michael! You bet I will. Thanks for the assistance. 
I hope to hook up an ipod, a XM Sat Roady2 receiver and a 3rd item related to using a blue tooth telephone. I have considered the Parrot Ck3100 but as yet I have to learn how to connect to the OnStar interface for muting the radio like the On Star does. If I can find out then I can use the 3rd aux in port for something else, yet to be determined, I have a very small mini disk player and a lot of mini disks full of my wife's favorite Adagios, so that is a canidate. I may use it for the audio from a Sony VAIO Laptop computer which is a great source for DVD viewing but has poor sound capabilities compared to the Phaeton.

Thanks Again,



_Modified by GripperDon at 9:13 PM 5-26-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (GripperDon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GripperDon* »_...I hope to hook up an ipod, a XM Sat Roady2 receiver and a 3rd item related to using a blue tooth telephone...

Holy Crow! You're going to have to go to a two-person crew operation - or hire a radio operator.








Michael


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Don,
I am really interested in how your project turns out... The idea of XM and Ipod integration have been stirring around in the back of my mind.... Please let us know how things turn out... and be sure to take plenty of pictures...
Thanks,
Douglas


----------



## jottstl (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: I-pod Ice Link for the phaeton (Drew Chocholek)*

Drew,
Thanks to you I have repeated your success with installing the Dension Ice Link Plus in my Phaeton. It was very simple as you described. 
As a result, I see the same functionality with the steering wheel and radio controls for controlling my 3G IPOD. The one thing that is still missing is non of song titles or album information comes through on the infotainment system. Are you able to see any of this information after your install?
If anyone else plans on repeating this here is one word of caution: Desnion only supplies the RADIO kit of the Ice Link Plus to Best Buy and not the Trunk Harness kit which is needed for the Phaeton. You can only get the trunk harness kit through Dension (per Tech Support). So be sure to buy the kit from Dension for a one stop shop.
I plan on contacting Dension but wanted to check with you as well.
Jim


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: I-pod Ice Link for the phaeton (jottstl)*

I alos have the trunk kit.
http://enfigpics.com/shopsite_....html


----------



## rljones (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: I-pod Ice Link for the phaeton (Enfig Motorsport)*

Speaking of the trunk kit; why not use the trunk connector? I've heard that there is a connection in the trunk area, but I do not know details, such as DVD NAV vs CD audio type, whether it will work in parallele with the equipment installed in the front, or the location of this connector(s). Does anyone have specifics?
Thanks, Robert


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: I-pod Ice Link for the phaeton (rljones)*

From what I know the CD changer is in the glove box. The CD Changer wire goes from the back of the radio to the glove box and does not stop in the trunk. I have never worked on a phaeton but this is what I gather from the posts I have read. Right now the only was to do an audio input is through the CD changer port.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: I-pod Ice Link for the phaeton (rljones)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rljones* »_ I've heard that there is a connection in the trunk area, but I do not know details, such as DVD NAV vs CD audio type, whether it will work in parallel with the equipment installed in the front, or the location of this connector(s). 

The J525 Sound System Control Module for the Phaeton audio system - either 8 channel analog or 12 channel digital - is located in the trunk area of the car. The J523 Front Information Display and Control Head, the part we normally think of as 'the radio', contains a tuner, but otherwise is only a control head. The J525 is the amplifier.
Michael
*Location of J525 Sound System Control Module*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: I-pod Ice Link for the phaeton (PanEuropean)*

Mental note - Let michael answer quesions I'm not sure about in the phaeton forum


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: I-pod Ice Link for the phaeton (Enfig Motorsport)*

Hey, it's not just me - we have quite a diverse team of very sharp and curious Phaeton owners here. By example, have a look at Whealy's post of earlier today concerning keyless start: Kessy Module? Or, Chris's post earlier today about his transmission module that is prone to sunstroke: Phaeton stuck in safe mode.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: I-pod Ice Link for the phaeton (Enfig Motorsport)*

Christian:
Here is some additional information about the audio system design, the relation of the different components to each other, and the pinouts at the connectors of the J525 Sound System Control Module. I have never done any work on any portion of the sound system, for this reason, I can't offer you any information other than what VW has published.
*Identifying which system is installed in your Phaeton*
There are several ways to identify the presence of an 8 channel, 10 speaker sound system, vs. a 12 channel, 12 speaker sound system. By far, the easiest way is to look at the production code sticker for the vehicle. This can be found in the spare tire well, on the right rear corner of the well. Lift up the trunk floor cover to get access to the spare tire well. The production code for the 8 channel, 10 speaker system is *9VJ*. The production code for the 12/12 system is *9VE*.
Another way to identify the sound system is to have a look at the menu that appears on the J523 Front Information Display and Control Head when the AUDIO button is pressed. If the abbreviation DSP appears beside the upper left softkey, the vehicle has the 12/12 sound system. If the word LOUDNESS appears beside the upper left softkey, the vehicle has the 8/10 sound system. NB that LOUDNESS will appear beside the upper right softkey on the 12/12 units, don't let this confuse you. Left is the hand you wear the watch on...








Finally, you can identify the system installed by looking at the colour of the connectors on the wiring harness that plugs into the J525 Sound System Control Module. If the connectors are grey and green (one of each colour), then you have an 8/10 system. If the connectors are both black, you have a 12/12 system.
*8 Channel, 10 Speaker Sound System - General Design*
The illustration below gives you a good overview of how the different components and controllers in the Phaeton are connected to each other. The J525 Sound System Control Module is represented by the big square object in the middle of the diagram. As you can see, the J523 Front Information Display and Control Head is just a minor control component, it is shown off to the left hand side of the diagram.
*8 Channel, 10 Speaker Sound System (production code 9VJ)*








_Component Identification for this illustration, and also for the 12/12 system illustration described later on in this post_
1 - Amplifier/Control Module output stage for the front left speaker 
2 - Amplifier/Control Module output stage for the front right speaker 
3 - Complete Amplifier/Control Module J525
4 - Source mix (adjustable volume, balance, fade, high-range, midrange, and low-range via CAN) 
5 - Amplifier/Control Module output stage for the rear right speaker 
6 - Amplifier/Control Module output stage for the rear left speaker 
7 - CAN bus 
8 - Mono Input Navigation (Language) 
9 - Telephone/Language Dialog 
10 - Stereo input right 
11 - Stereo input left 
12 - Speaker signal, Alarm Signal Box 
13 - Front Information Display Control Head Control Module J523 
14 - Relay for Alarm Signal Box in Amplifier/Control Module 
*Pinouts for the Connectors on the 8 channel, 10 speaker system*
_NOTE:_ This describes the grey and green colour connectors.  If you are looking at black connectors, then you have a 12/12 sound system - see further down in this post.








_Multiple connector A, 24 pins - 8 Channel, 10 Speaker System _
1 - Bass speaker front right, negative
2 - Bass speaker front right, positive
3 - Bass speaker front left, negative
4 - not in use
5 - not in use
6 - Bass speaker front left, positive
7 - not in use
8 - not in use
9 - Bass speaker rear right, positive
10 - Audio input signal left, positive
11 - Audio input signal right, positive
12 - Bass speaker rear right, negative
13 - Audio input signal left and right, negative
14 - Tone for navigation, negative
15 - Bass speaker rear left, positive
16 - CAN bus, high
17 - Tone for navigation, positive
18 - Bass speaker rear left, negative
19 - CAN bus, low
20 - Speech recognition telephone input, positive
21 - Midrange speaker front right, negative
22 - Treble speaker front right, negative
23 - Treble speaker front right, positive
24 - Midrange speaker front right, positive
_Multiple connector B, 23 pins - 8 Channel, 10 Speaker System _
1 - Treble speaker front left, positive
2 - Treble speaker front left, negative
3 - Midrange speaker front left, negative
4 - not in use
5 - Speech recognition telephone input, negative
6 - Midrange speaker front left, positive
7 - not in use
8 - not in use
9 - Midrange speaker rear right, positive
10 - not in use
11 - not in use
12 - Midrange speaker rear right, negative
13 - not in use
14 - not in use
15 - Midrange speaker rear left, positive
16 - Negative terminal 31
17 - not in use
18 - Midrange speaker rear left, negative
19 - Negative terminal 31
20 - Positive terminal 30
21 - Positive terminal 30
22 - Negative terminal 31
23 - Positive terminal 30
*12 Channel, 12 Speaker Sound System - General Design*
Aside from the fact that this system is digital and has one channel for each speaker, it is substantially the same as the 8/10 system in its overall design and relationship to other components in the Phaeton. There are two additional speakers in this system, they are located behind the little round speaker grilles just aft of the front door inside release handle. All Phaetons have these little speaker grilles, but there are only speakers installed behind them on the Phaetons with the 12/12 sound system.
The legend for the component identification numbers on the 12 channel diagram below is the same as the legend for the 8 channel system described above.
*12 Channel, 12 Speaker Sound System (production code 9VE)*









The connectors on the 12/12 system are the same physical size and shape as the connectors on the 8/10 system, but both connectors are black. 
*The pinouts are not the same!*








_Multiple connector A, 24 pins - 12 Channel, 12 Speaker System _
1 - Midrange speaker front left, positive
2 - Midrange speaker front left, negative
3 - Midrange speaker front right, positive
4 - Midrange speaker rear right, negative
5 - Midrange speaker rear right, positive
6 - Midrange speaker front right, negative
7 - Midrange speaker rear left, negative
8 - Midrange speaker rear left, positive
9 - Midrange speaker front left, negative
10 - Audio input signal left, positive
11 - Audio input signal right, positive
12 - Midrange speaker front left, positive
13 - Audio input signal left and right, negative
14 - Tone for navigation, negative
15 - Midrange speaker front right, negative
16 - CAN bus, high
17 - Tone for navigation, positive
18 - Midrange speaker front right, positive
19 - CAN bus, low
20 - Speech recognition telephone input, positive
21 - Treble speaker front left, positive
22 - Bass speaker rear right, negative
23 - Treble speaker front right, positive
24 - Treble speaker front left, negative
_Multiple connector B, 23 pins - 12 Channel, 12 Speaker System _
1 - Bass speaker rear right, positive
2 - Treble speaker front right, negative
3 - Bass speaker rear left, negative
4 - not in use
5 - Speech recognition telephone input, negative
6 - Bass speaker rear left, positive
7 - not in use
8 - not in use
9 - Bass speaker front right, positive
10 - not in use
11 - not in use
12 - Bass speaker front right, negative
13 - not in use
14 - not in use
15 - Bass speaker front left, positive
16 - Negative terminal 31
17 - not in use
18 - Bass speaker front left, negative
19 - Negative terminal 31
20 - Positive terminal 30
21 - Positive terminal 30
22 - Negative terminal 31
23 - Positive terminal 30
I hope this information is helpful, so far as enabling you to understand the system design and how it is laid out. Personally, I don't think it should be necessary to get involved with the connectors on the J525 Sound System Control Module - in fact, I would do everything I possibly could to avoid needing to make any connections back there. I think you should be able to accomplish what you want to do with the DIN connectors on the back of the J523 Front Information Display and Control Head, or, if necessary, the big green connector on the back of the J523.
Michael
*PS:* Here's how to decode some of the VW specific terms in the above pinout descriptions - 
_Terminal 30_ - positive DC power from the battery, not switched by the ignition.
_Terminal 31_ - DC ground, in other words, the vehicle chassis.
_CAN Bus_ - Controller Area Network bus, the data network the different controllers use to communicate with each other. 
_Not in use_ - means Not in use in North American vehicles, not necessarily not in use by the components themselves. It is very possible - I might even go so far as to say 'probable' that these pins are fully functional, and used for options that are not offered in the North America market.

Finally, for those who prefer the VW format wiring diagrams, attached are the wiring diagrams for the 8 channel and 12 channel sound systems.


----------



## rljones (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: I-pod Ice Link for the phaeton (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
Thanks for the drawings.
There appear to be two boxes under the rear deck area; do you now what these are?
Also, I mentioned a few months ago in another thread how my friend in Germany stopped by a Siemens facility (I think it was a factory, but not sure), and they had a technician plug in the trunk of his 2005 Phaeton a DVD-based Nav system. Would they have plugged it into one the of the units beneath the rear deck, or into the J525 unit?
He said this unit worked great and took at most 15 min for the install.
Regards, Robert


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: I-pod Ice Link for the phaeton (rljones)*

Hi Robert:
I'm not entirely sure what those other two components are. The one on the right is the J393 Central Control Module for the Comfort System. I suspect the other one is for the North American telematics (OnStar).
The navigation system components are contained within the CD player assembly that you put the navigation CD inside - the device located in the glove compartment. This is referred to as the J401 Control Module for Navigation, and it appears as address 37 when you scan vehicle controllers.
I really don't know what your friend in Germany had done. The only navigation related component that is aft of the dashboard is the antenna for GPS reception, which is located at the top inside area of the rear window. Controller J525 is the sound system control module, it has nothing to do with navigation. The navigation system and the stereo system are both controlled from the infotainment display - but then, so is the tire pressure system and the air conditioning system.
Based on the information you gave above, I can't really hazard a guess at what was installed in your friend's Phaeton. Could it have been a DVD based entertainment system?
Michael


----------



## mkla2000 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: I-pod Ice Link for the phaeton (PanEuropean)*

hmmm... sounds like they plugged the DVD-NAV onto the TV tuner (it is supposed to be located in the rear hat shelf) or in the tuner's place (I'm assuming that they are connecting the GPS antenna from the rear window somehow, and getting speed info from the CAN-bus) - and using the AUX video input on the European Phaeton to display, and leaving the CD-NAV in place.
This could the way to go for the European models (but still no go for us in NA until we find a way to "create" a hard or soft TV key in our units....
@ Michael...
would it be possible to find out how much a European infotainment unit would cost?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: I-pod Ice Link for the phaeton (mkla2000)*

That's an excellent theory, John, I hadn't thought of that. I bet you are correct. I'll check on the price of a J523 that has the TV capability, however, I think it is going to be quite high - likely about the same price as whatever a North American dealer charges for a replacement NAR J523.
I'll keep pursuing the challenge of enabling display and control of an OEM VW TV tuner - in the manner that VW designed it to be used - on our NAR Phaetons. But, I think this might require EPROM level reprogramming, and only the assembly plants have the tool necessary to reprogram an EPROM. The dealerships don't have such a tool, and a VAG-COM cannot be used for this purpose.
Michael


----------



## rljones (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: I-pod Ice Link for the phaeton (PanEuropean)*

You guys certainly know more about this stuff than I do; it starts sounding like greek to me.
Michael, as for what happened with my frirend, I'll attempt to repeat what he told me for possible clarification.
He understood that the CD Nav system was not so good as the DVD that I had on the Acura TL, and that I was interested in a DVD movie player as well. He found that the infotainment system in our Phaeton is originally made by Siemens (and that it is the same as used in A8 and MB 500 series).
So, he contacted Siemens, went by one of their places (I don't know if it was factory, etc). They told him that they had an updated DVD Nav system. When he was there, a boss was talking with him by his car. A technician opened his trunk, did something inside for 15 minutes and then inside his Phaeton, he now had a perfect DVD Nav system that was much better than CD system. This displayed street names, etc.
He told me that he was busy talking with the boss and didn't realize the technician could do this so fast that he did not see where they put it in the trunk. (It was also removed and he no longer has it.) He _thought_ that it was on the passenger side rear; but this doesn't make sense based on the drawings that we see above.
The other question I have is can this cable ( http://enfigpics.com/shopsite_....html ) be used to connect to the one of the units, maybe the J525?
And as for the Nav EPROM recoding, wouldn't it be nice if it could be done, and at the same time get rid of the start-up screen issue as well?
Robert


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

That cable, show above, connects at the rear of the CD Changer and the cable from the radio head unit. In other words unplug the existing cable from the changer and plug it into this cable. plug the other end into the CD Changer. The big plug goes into a PIE X3 unit which is a 3 position aux audio input box allowing you to switch between the CD Changer, and such things as Ipods, Mini Disks, Sat tuners laptop audio etc. I am working with Christian of Enfig.com to get mine finished right now. Then I'll post the installation pictures and a description of how it works. 


_Modified by GripperDon at 1:12 PM 5-10-2007_


----------



## mkla2000 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: I-pod Ice Link for the phaeton (PanEuropean)*

I think my local dealer had quoted me 2700.00 or so for a replacement (during installation of my sound system, the contact for the emergency flasher in J523 got bent... they were not sure if the contact could be unbent, in which case a whole new unit needed to be ordered... thankfully, the fix was done!).
If it will provide a way to get AUX video, I would still be interested


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: I-pod Ice Link for the phaeton (rljones)*

Hi Robert:
I still can't postulate - with any degree of reliability - what the technicians did with your friend's car. The best theory so far seems to be what John put forth, that being that the technician took advantage of an unused video input that was available in the back of the car. Honestly, I can't make any further guesses than that. If you can make arrangements for your friend to get in touch with me - or, let me know where he lives, and I will drop by next time I am in Europe - that would enable me to find out more about this.
Concerning the Enfig adapter cable - I don't know how it is designed to operate, as they don't provide a wiring diagram. All I can say (repeat) is that the connectors on the back of the Front Information Display and Control Unit are, for the most part, DIN standard, and if the Enfig cable is designed to provide a 'T' junction on, for example, the CD input, then it would probably work. I doubt very much if it could be used to tap into the sound system amplifier (the J525) because those connectors are not DIN specification, they are proprietary.
Michael


----------



## Drew Chocholek (May 3, 2005)

*Re: I-pod Ice Link for the phaeton (jottstl)*

Jottstl Congrats! Does your ipod some times hunt through your entire play list for the track #, as you jump from song to song? I got around that by making my playlists shorter. I read that in the future the ice link can display the song title on the radio. I still enjoy mine better than the cd.


----------



## Drew Chocholek (May 3, 2005)

*Re: I-pod Ice Link for the phaeton (jottstl)*

What was your cost from dennison? I need to get one more for another phaeton I just bought last week


----------



## jottstl (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: I-pod Ice Link for the phaeton (Drew Chocholek)*

I ended up only buying the trunk harness from Dension (since I had already bought the Ice Link Plus from Best Buy). They charged $9.95 for the cable plus shipping. 
There's no doubt that the audio quality is superior with the Ice Link vs. an FM transmitter. The thing that concerns me is that without the text displayed on the infotainment screen it seems like a lot of money ($220) to pay for just a direct input. Sure you get some button functionality, but to really navigate around the IPOD you have to have it in the IPOD UI which disables the text sent to the radio from the Ice Link (per the user manual). I hope a firmware update is available later which will permit text on the screen but I'm not holding my breath. 
The Dension website mentions a firmware version 2.07 for VW units but it's unclear how to download the update. I'm also not sure what version of firmware came with my unit.
I've been giving some thought to mounting the IPOD (in the Dension cradle) outside the glove compartment so that I can see the song information and to navigate through the song list better.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

THANK YOU Michael
It was a little bit of struggle but with help from your great posts and Christian at enfig who made the Cable and a nice Mr. Victor at P.I.E. who supplied the pin Outs of the X3 box, and a little solder by me, I now have a really great Aux Input System. I'll post pictures and details shortly. 
In a nutshell the CD Changer is unplugged and the "Enfig Special Phaeton Harness" is plugged, one end into the changer and the other into the cable that was removed plus A main plug into the X3 Box. Now I have CD changer, I Pod, XM Sat and A Laptop audio all going SMOOTHLY thru the Phaeton Sound System. NO removing the radio with chance of scratching etc. 
As far as i know Enfig is the only one who can offer this setup made especially for the Phaeton.
Don



_Modified by GripperDon at 8:58 PM 7-1-2005_


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Don....
This sounds great.... I look forward to the details of the installation.
Douglas


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Wow - first class work, Don. I am interested in learning more about this Enfig cable when you have the time avaiable to document it. I'm especially curious to find out if the OEM Phaeton CD player cable respects the DIN norms.
Michael


----------



## mkla2000 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Details please!!!


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Getting in the triple Aux with CD Changer*









First Plug one little end of the enfig.com Phaeton adapter harness into the CD Changer!









Second Plug the other little end into the cable that used to go to the CD Changer. (Excuse the tape when I switched one of the pin connections I did not have a removal tool and had to cut and solder the wires and use tape. Christians Harness are not delivered that way. they are very nicely finished.








Third plug big connector into triple aux in unit.








Forth Start putting it all back together.








Fifth all cleaned up and ready to have IPOd etc. plugged in.

Well as you can tell this was my first time at posting picture. The X3 with Christians finalized harness is not ready. I have suggested to hime to make the cable length shorter 6 to 7 inches to make the installation even smoother. I still have my CD changer, The Ipod sounds great and the XM radio is also finally in. Lots of antenna cable sneaking to hide it. Hopeing their is room to store the laptop in the glove box.
The little box with the button lets you switch from CD to X1, X2, X3 each time it is pushed. It lights up RED to match the CD changer etc. and also dims with the dash illumination control. I think we got it all and the price is right.



_Modified by GripperDon at 12:36 AM 7-2-2005_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

I'm thinking something dropping down from above like a sun visor? Or popping out of the console on an extendable telephone cradle type gizmo? 
I "discovered" the two cupholders in the rear center armrest yesterday. Suppose you modified a front console storage bin to have the electronic equipment holders pop out like the rear cup holders?
Too bad you can't get them both to display on the infotainment screen and operate via the softkeys...




_Modified by Paldi at 11:47 PM 7-1-2005_


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (Paldi)*

I look at the positive side and think that this way I can have the infotainment center displaying the NAV and each of these displaying their full info. Also remember the XM has a stock price ticker that runs along the bottom displaying prices for stocks that you select.


----------



## fuse (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Don,
Could you ask Christian to post a link to this cool interface? Maybe we could do a group buy for a bunch of them?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (fuse)*

Here is the links to the 3 items you will need.
http://enfigpics.com/shopsite_....html
http://enfigpics.com/shopsite_....html
http://enfigpics.com/shopsite_....html
I will not offer a group buy becasue I have to spend about 30 minutes per interface to make since it is a custom part.


_Modified by Enfig Motorsport at 2:41 PM 7-6-2005_


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Actually that is quite a deal as I paid $49 for the cable That Christian is offering here at $24.99. Plus an Ice Link alternative would cost $200 as reported above and with it you lose the use of your $600 CD chnager. PS, Christian how do you like my Installation?
Don



_Modified by GripperDon at 11:38 AM 7-6-2005_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

I had actually listed the cable for behind the radio ($24.99. You guys would want the cable at the CD changer($49.99).
now fixed.


----------



## petey1099 (Jan 16, 2006)

*Has anyone tried this Ipod hookup.*

If I understand it hooks up in place of the glovebox cd changer?









Dension - i20 VW T ice>Linklus 
Ipod Interface for Volkswagens 



Your Price: $199.99 $174.99 On Sale! 
[Add to Cart] [View Cart] 


General information: 
The ice>Link: Plus is a hard-wired iPod automotive integration kit. Each vehicle-specific kit provides CD-quality audio, playlist and track control frm both the radio and steering wheel entertainment controls while charging the iPod when desired. Full music information is always visible on the display of the iPod and track numbers are synchronized between the radio's display and the iPod. For more ionformation see the owners manual below. 

Notes: 
You can choose what connection you want at checkout for no aditional charge. (see the items below for descriptions of the available iPod connections) 
Connects to the CD changer port at teh CD Changer not behind the radio. 
Will work with all in-dash CD players and in-dash CD Changers. 
Will NOT work with trunk mount CD Changers. Must be disconnected. 
Will NOT work with the VW phatbox. 
Will work with navigation radios. 
Will work with Monsoon and non Monsoon radios. 


Compatible Cars: 
Audi - Connects in the glove box 
A3
2006

A4
2005-2006

A6
2005-2006

A8
2004-2006


Bentley 
Continental GT 2004-2005
Connects in the glove box 

Volkswagen 
Golf - GTI R32 
1999-2005

Jetta
1999-2005

Passat
1998-2005

R32
2004

Phaeton
2004-2005
Connects in the glove box 
Touareg
2004-2005



Manuals: 
iceLink Plus Users Manual 
iceLink Plus Audi/Volkswagen Installation Manual 






Product SKU : DENSION_I20_VW_T


----------



## vivaitalia (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Has anyone tried this Ipod hookup. (petey1099)*

OK, can someone do a SUMMARY of what is involved in this denisson iPod for the Phaeton? 
- List of all parts required, cost and where to get it from
- Compability issues?
- Will it charge the iPod or no?
- What integrated features are there, if any?
- Will use of the 6-disc CD-changer be affected? How?
- Possibly a PDF document of the installation procedures
- And anything else a person contemplating this should know.
Thanks, thanks, and thanks. John


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Has anyone tried this Ipod hookup. (vivaitalia)*

Keep you changer and go with the X3 and Enfig cable, Istallation is a matter of minutes. Store the Ipod in the glove box ans pull it out into your lap or the passengers to let them set up playlists. you can have 6 different one to matcheach disk when you switch over to the Ipod. Cheaper, Quicker and IMO better bang for the buck.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Has anyone tried this Ipod hookup. (GripperDon)*

What till you see what I have comming!!!! The X3 has been replaced by a new item that I feel is a little better looking. I will have it up on the site by the end of this week. I appreciate the help Gripper.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Has anyone tried this Ipod hookup. (vivaitalia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vivaitalia* »_OK, can someone do a SUMMARY of what is involved in this denisson iPod for the Phaeton? 
- List of all parts required, cost and where to get it from
- Compability issues?
- Will it charge the iPod or no?
- What integrated features are there, if any?
- Will use of the 6-disc CD-changer be affected? How?
- Possibly a PDF document of the installation procedures
- And anything else a person contemplating this should know.
Thanks, thanks, and thanks. John

http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
Those are the 2 parts you will need.
-Works like a champ.
-Charges the iPod while the radio is on even if its not on CD Changer mode.
-Selects the first 5 playlists on your iPod as disc 1-5, disc 6 is used to access the dension menu. Has a different mode where all controls are done from the iPod. In either mode you get next song/Previous song from the radio & steering wheel contols.
-REPLACES THE CD CHANGER
-Installaion is simple. Pull out the CD Changer using the radio removal tools and plug the dension interface in.
-Does not display song information on the radio display but it is the best interface on the market for VW. The only draw back is that you lose the CD Changer.
Feel free to call me with any questions. 201-490-5015


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Has anyone tried this Ipod hookup. ([email protected])*

Can't wait, Put me on the list to buy an up grade. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Spectral (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Getting in the triple Aux with CD Changer (GripperDon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GripperDon* »_ 
Well as you can tell this was my first time at posting picture. The X3 with Christians finalized harness is not ready. I have suggested to hime to make the cable length shorter 6 to 7 inches to make the installation even smoother. I still have my CD changer, The Ipod sounds great and the XM radio is also finally in. Lots of antenna cable sneaking to hide it. Hopeing their is room to store the laptop in the glove box.
The little box with the button lets you switch from CD to X1, X2, X3 each time it is pushed. It lights up RED to match the CD changer etc. and also dims with the dash illumination control. I think we got it all and the price is right.
[I]Modified by GripperDon at 12:36 AM 7-2-2005[/I][/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

This sounds like a great setup. It would be even better if this setup provided a power source for recharging the ipod. That appears to be the only important thing this setup lacks.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Has anyone tried this Ipod hookup. ([email protected])*

Christian
I needed to read closer, It says you lose the CD changer and I believe that you meant that. I really want to keep the CD Changer. Is there anything that you are working on where the Connection is at the glove box mounted CD changer like the X3, and you retain the Changer like the X3 But adds the charging of the Ipod? Since the CD changer has it's illumination on even when the Changer is off it seems like that would be possible. I make my play lists and really don't need to see the titles but it would be very desirable that I did not have to worry about the IPod battery running down. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## versatec95 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Has anyone tried this Ipod hookup ~ ProClip (GripperDon)*

I installed the X3 + Enfig cable in my Phaeton, just like your setup. To ease the inconvenience of iPod charging and improve the overall aesthetics, I also installed the following:
1. ProClip Vehicle Mount: P/N 853180 - Angled mount for the Volkswagen Phaeton MY 2003 ~ 2007. Installation procedure is contained here: http://www.proclipusa.com/medi...0.pdf
2. ProClip Device Holder: P/N 960640 - Padded Holder with Tilt Swivel & Charging Cable (this holder attaches onto the mount described above, and was specifically designed for the Generation III 20GB iPod). You can have several device holders attached to the mount at once I believe - e.g. for iPod, cellphone, etc.. 
http://www.proclipusa.com 
The parent company and mfg. are based in Sweden. 
Also, I had to install a Ground Loop Isolater in line with the X3, to suppress the electrical 'noise'/RPM whine which emanates from the engine while the iPod is playing _and_ charging at the same time! One would expect better noise suppression through the 12V accessory sockets in an $80K car?


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Has anyone tried this Ipod hookup ~ ProClip (versatec95)*

Does anyone using the X3 find they experience cross-talk between different sources? I was wondering if the channel isolation was adequate on that device.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Has anyone tried this Ipod hookup ~ ProClip (copernicus0001)*

Channel separation is excellent, Light years ahead of the PAC. The X3 uses relays and the PAC IC's. No comparison.


----------



## mbarrow67 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: I-pod Ice Link for the phaeton (Drew Chocholek)*

I'm currently trying to set up the ice-link adapter, but the leads that they have sent don't look like the one in Drew's picture. 
Does anybody know which is the correct Denison package for the Phaeton? There is an 8-pin, a 12-pin and a 20-pin option. I have the 20-pin option, with 2 red connectors, and a black lead to the Denison unit.
I'm tempted to take it to Carphone Warehouse to get it set up professionally, but am scared of getting somebody who knows even less about it than I do (and without the resource of this board) pulling and prodding about!
Thanks


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: I-pod Ice Link for the phaeton (mbarrow67)*

Matthew:
There are some wiring diagrams and pinout explanations on this discussion thread: iPod integration into the Phaeton.
Michael


----------



## mbarrow67 (Dec 3, 2006)

Ok, after a few weeks of discussion between me, Dension UK and Speed-detectors.co.uk (UK dealer), it seems that Dension UK and Dension US have parted ways, and as such the trunk adapter cables are not available to the UK.
The only Phaeton cable available with the ICE LINK adapter in the UK is the VW_R radio kit, which requires removal of the centre console and radio to plug in the big red cable and ground an additional black lead. 
If however you don't fancy this, there is another option. NJ based ‘Enfig Car Stereo’ have confirmed that they will supply the new DICE iPod adapter to the UK from (http://enfigcarstereo.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/DICE_I_VW_T.html) with the trunk adapter which replaces the CD Changer in the glove box. 
I've ordered one and will report on installation ease, sound quality and usability once it arrives.
Cheers,
Mat Barrow


----------



## mbarrow67 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (mbarrow67)*

Doh! just read four posts above, and seen a link back to enfig - turns out that he's been a member for years!!
Cheers Christian, I'll look forward to receiving it.


----------



## Eyecare (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: iPod interface alternatives*

Another option?
Bentley Continental / GT - VW Phaeton Nav Video TV Interface - GNET_RGB2_PHAETON
Unfortunately this appears to be a video only solution so you'll still need to add some kind of interface for audio.


_Modified by Eyecare at 12:26 PM 6-7-2007_


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re:*

I just installed the X3 to he CD changer, and an XM commander where the box is in the glove box and the stations are changed by remote. I like this because it moves my clutter from my center console.
However, there is a down side. I still have my previous FM transmitted XM radio in my center console. Through the radio I get substantially more volume and more bass than I do with the new set up with the X3 through the CD. I can switch back and forth with them between the FM and CD buttons on the radio and there is a noticeable difference, in favor of the FM transmitted unit. I would have expected a different result, so I am not sure what to make of this change right now and which one to keep. I want to remove the stuff out of my center console, but wish the sound quality was better. 
I tried stopping the CD a few times forgetting this is powering the X# and by XM box in the glove box.

_Modified by dzier at 9:54 AM 6-18-2007_


_Modified by dzier at 9:57 AM 6-18-2007_


----------



## JockMacMad (May 18, 2011)

*Docs*

Does anyone have the images/links mentioned earlier in this thread that now seem to be broken??



> 1) DIN connectors on rear bottom corner of radio.
> There are about 3 or 4 connectors together in one lower corner on the back of the J523, these all follow the DIN standard. These connectors can be easily identified by the presence of a fuse near them.
> 
> 2) 32 Pin connector on rear middle of radio
> ...


Many Thanks


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

Michael


----------

